# Beall Lathe Wizard



## fritzmccorkle (Jul 8, 2005)

are any of you using one of these?  if so any feedback?  is there anything that works as well or better?

thanks,
fritz

http://www.bealltool.com/lathewiz.htm


----------



## JimGo (Jul 8, 2005)

Check these threads:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7326

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7471

Many of us are anxiously awaiting Fred's next update!

(and, of course, the update on these: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7652 )

[]


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 8, 2005)

Hae you looked at the Legacy mill? They make one that is small for working on pens. It uses a laminate trimmer. Take a look at:
http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=36

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jul 8, 2005)

they both look great.

is the smaller version any cheaper?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 8, 2005)

Fritz--sent you an email. []


----------



## elody21 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes Fritz, I had one. I did not like it at all. It is very costly and it uses a dremmel and just does not give enough power!


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jul 8, 2005)

does it have to be used with a dremel?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 8, 2005)

The Beall Lathe Wizard can be used with a Dremel or a Foredom.  It can probably be used with a Proxxon, but I'm not certain.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jul 8, 2005)

i've got both.  not sure what a proxxon is. 
fritz


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 8, 2005)

Just another expensive tool out of the modelers community. []


----------



## elody21 (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />does it have to be used with a dremel?


It costs too much! The set up itself is not very sturdy. Fred in NY is working on a devise which looks really good. I already got the indexing wheel which was done very well and precise. Or the small Legacy is a good machine for a better cost than the Beall.If you order it at one of the woodworking shows it usually has a substantial discount. You do need to get a laninate trimmer for the small legacy. I tried one out at the show but decided against it only because I did not feel like spending all of that money just to make spirals etc.. If I get anything I will get what Fred is making over any of them!


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 8, 2005)

Alice, thank you for your kind comments!  

Sturdy is what I want the carriage to be.  When routing a big piece with a 1/4" bit a little off, like .015 is hard to see.  When using a 1/16" or smaller bit (down to about .010") any flex in the carriage will produce noticeable errors, especially when you have to go over the area more than once.

I want the carriage sturdy enough for a laminate trimmer, and accurate enough for minute cuts with a Dremel or a precision spindle.  I cannot tell yet, but I have a spindle in mind that can hold .001" tolerances. Whew !

I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Scottydont (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Hae you looked at the Legacy mill? They make one that is small for working on pens. It uses a laminate trimmer. Take a look at:
> http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=36
> 
> ...



I have the Legacy 200 Mill and it works great. I am going to try a Ed Davidson inspired inlay on my Legacy here soon.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 9, 2005)

Just in case any of you are wondering why J. R. Beall comes up with all his nifty ideas for lathe accessories, here is a link to what he likes to make-
http://www.bealltool.com/jrbeall/kaleidoscope_gallery.htm
Check it out,it's good stuff! []


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jul 11, 2005)

fred,
how long until yours is available?


----------



## Thumbs (Jul 11, 2005)

<b>Fritz</b>, check out <b><u>Router Magic</u></b> by _Bill Hylton_.
He has plans to make your own Router/Lathe setup that is amazingly versatile.  He uses junkyard parts* but it would be quite labor intensive to put together.  But when you're done you have a homemade Legacy Mill or Sears Router Crafter at a considerably better price. [][]

*No, you don't have to go find parts in the junkyard!  He usually provides references/sources for parts.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 12, 2005)

Fritz, I am not sure right now, but after this weekend I should have a more definite idea on when it will be ready.  Thanks !


----------



## scubaman (Jul 22, 2005)

Seems to me like folks here are mixing up the Lathe Wizard with JR's previous contraption, the Beall Master Turner.  The Lathe Wizard does not use a Dremel or a Foredom or a Proxxon, it uses a std. router fitted with a 3/4" template guide.  I have not used this unit, but if anyone is interested, you can get sufficient info right from Beall's website http://www.bealltool.com/lathewiz.htm .  (The discussoin of whether a Proxxon could be used on a lathe wizard reminds me of the discussion Greek philosophers had about whether a horse had 3 or 4 legs...  nobody thought of going outside and counting [])  The Lathe Wizard looks pretty good to me.  But it does tie up a lathe.  If I had a spare lathe, I would take a close look at this.

I had a Beall Master Turner for a while, did not use it much, and sold it again.  I regret having sold it, but I just ran out of space...  I would pick one up again if I came across one.  There were 2 versions.  The one Beall sold, and the one Woodcraft sold.  Beall's was more solid...  he had to compromise on the WC version.  My main problem was the dedicated lathe, and even though it was billed as quick to mount and unmount, I found it was not.

I have seen a pre-production version of the small Legacy.  It seemed fairly nice.  Definitely not inexpensive either, and at that time it only did 1 pitch spirals.  They may have added more gears since, and you may not want more than 1 pitch.  (I just checked Legacy's site, and it looks like it's still single pitch - 1.5" left)  The nice thing is it's stand-alone.  I think Legacy knows ornamental mills, the thing is well designed.  When I talked with them they did not know too much about pens...

I remember coming across an older thread here where someone tried hte lgacy and was not too happy.  I recall poor choice of woods being the main problem in that review, in my opinion.  Forget open grain woods, burls...

One more comment: the lathe add-on units like Beall's can use any mandrel and bushings.  Legacy can use only a 7mm mandrel.  Unless you make modifications yourself.  Not a big deal.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Rich!  I'm still anxious to see Fred's set-up; could be an interesting competitor.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Rich. I thought everyone knew that horses have 6 legs....fore legs in the front and two legs in the rear. 4+2 = 6 !
And for this is you returned home from vacation? Welcome back.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />The discussoin of whether a Proxxon could be used on a lathe wizard reminds me of the discussion Greek philosophers had about whether a horse had 3 or 4 legs...  nobody thought of going outside and counting


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 22, 2005)

And ....

Fred is listening !  There are a couple more improvements on the original design.  I will not stop until I have a product that I am real happy with.

For one thing, my device should be easily installed and removed.  No dedicated lathe.  Also, I am taking into consideration the size of material we work with - pen barrels - where a much smaller tolerance is needed. A 1/32" error might be acceptable in a spindle, but in a pen it will stand out like a SORE thumb !!

The prototype for a Dremel (or any other rotary tool) has been started.  Also, a spindle (substitute for the Dremel) that can hold a tolerance of less than .001" !!!  Note:  the new Dremels are much better than the old ones, and Proxxon makes a very good rotary tool too, at about $100.

The Dremel holder is simplicity itself.  It can be used with a simple homemade table.

We are also developing a "low banjo" to hold various devices.  The banjo that comes with the Jet and Delta minis is too high for other than the intended use.


----------



## scubaman (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Fred is listening !  There are a couple more improvements on the original design.  I will not stop until I have a product that I am real happy with.


Fred,
may I ask where you are going with this?  I found some pictures of a carriage.  Are you designing a spiraling device, or just fluting?  In concept none of these devices are terribly difficult, making them with sufficient accuracy and sturdiness is the tough part for the average guy.

For simple fluting, a sled built over the lathe is simple to set up.  Something along those lines is shown in Christensen and Burningham.  Couple that with an indexing plate, not too tough to make (and I see in the archives that you had some made up) and multi-faceted pens can be made very simply.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jul 23, 2005)

i had not noticed that this thread had gotten new info.  i bought the lathe wizard that a friend had offered.  can't wait to give it a try.  fortunately i have s spare lathe i can keep it on.


----------



## scubaman (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />i had not noticed that this thread had gotten new info.  i bought the lathe wizard that a friend had offered.  can't wait to give it a try.  fortunately i have s spare lathe i can keep it on.


Looking forward to a review!  What pitches does it do?  I think there are 6 right and 6 left.  Did you also get the Guilloche accessory?


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 23, 2005)

Rich (scubaman), what I have in mind will make spirals too.  

I sold out of the first batch of indexing plates.  A few more are available now, same as the earlier ones.

I am still working on the carriage. Main problem is keeping the price affordable, while retaining the accuracy for miniature (pen) work.

Most of the accessories I am selling can be actually made by anyone who has the tools for it. I offer them as a convenience for those who cannot or will not want to make them.  Even getting some materials in small quantities seems to be a problem for most people.  

The prototype for an auxiliary table that can be used for drilling and routing operations is almost ready. I already have all the metal parts machined, now I have to put it together.  It will be cheaper than the carriage.

I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 23, 2005)

Rich,
Fred is very modest; yes, his tools CAN be made by those who have the tools, but if you look at Fred's work, they are made with the kind of precision and craftsmanship only one truly skilled in the art can attain.  In most cases, I'm willing to make stuff, especially for this hobby, but when tools of Fred's caliber can be purchased at the prices Fred has offered, I don't see the point!  I'm already socking away some $$$ so I can get in on this one...should be well worth it!


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, JimGo !!! I sincerely appreciate your comments.


----------

